# A Comprehensive List of Trad Shoes



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

I think this post may help to answer a lot of questions on this site, and I wanted to share my thoughts and get opinions, suggestions and comments. Below is my list of shoes a trad should own/consider owning in various categories that may apply:

Bucks: Allan Payne https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/shoes_casual_slippers.php

Penny Loafers: Alden/Bass Weejuns (not shown)
https://www.aldenshoes.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=49

Tassell Loafers: Alden/Allen Edmonds (not shown)
https://www.aldenshoes.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=51

Boat Shoes: Russell/Quoddy (not shown)

Canoe Mocs: Quoddy
https://www.quoddytrail.com/CanoeMocs.htm

Bluchers: Quoddy
https://www.quoddytrail.com/Bluchers.htm

Cap Toe Dress: Alden/ AE (not shown)

Split Toe Dress: Alden
https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=108

Wing Tip Dress: Alden/AE (not shown)
https://www.aldenshop.com/DrawOneShoe.asp?CategoryID=95

Rubber Mocs: LL Bean
https://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/s...01859&cat4=1013&shop_method=pp&feat=501859-tn

Dress Casual Saddle Shoes: Alden/Sherman Brothers (not shown)
https://www.theshoemart.com/cgi-bin...D_m_Saddle_Oxford_Calfskin&ps=5&start=15&rpro=

Running Shoes: New Balance 998s/586s (not shown)
https://www.roadrunnersports.com/rrs/products/NBA100/
(fully realizing running is a demanding sport that often requires specialized shoe for specific biomechanic needs -- Brooks Beast in my case)

Hiking Boots: Vasque Sundowner
https://www.vasque.com/products/m-sundownergtx.cfm

Tennis Shoes: Adidas Rod Laver

I tried to eliminate too much overlap, and hit some broad categories...


----------



## Puffdaddy (Dec 21, 2006)

I see your Adidas Rod Laver and raise you an Adidas Stan Smith!!!


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I am sick of Sperry topsiders not getting any love around here.

To spend $185 on boat shoes is lunacy. No wonder we've had two threads about how often one polishes his boat shoes.

Sperrys are the original. They are perhaps $50, I don't buy them for more than $35 on sale at the West Marine, annually.

Great list, by the by, TT.

JB


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

I was surprised by the ommission of dirty bucs from the list. Was that intentional or are saddle shoes more appropriate for these situations?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

nerdykarim said:


> I was surprised by the ommission of dirty bucs from the list. Was that intentional or are saddle shoes more appropriate for these situations?


Tassel's first link is for bucks. Not sure if he was referencing the white or dirty bucks on that page, but they're both there.

JB


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Tassel's first link is for bucks. Not sure if he was referencing the white or dirty bucks on that page, but they're both there.
> 
> JB


thanks for pointing that out. clearly, i'm an idiot.
ic12337:


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Bluchers: Alden 990, AE Leeds.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> I am sick of Sperry topsiders not getting any love around here.
> 
> To spend $185 on boat shoes is lunacy. No wonder we've had two threads about how often one polishes his boat shoes.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Joe. Topsiders are the original and best, and mine have never needed polishing.
Also I prefer Asolo or Lowa over Vasque.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm going to have to go KSwiss Classic over Addidas Rod Laver:



No contest.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Danny said:


> I'm going to have to go KSwiss Classic over Addidas Rod Laver:
> 
> No contest.


Nice choice.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Danny said:


> I'm going to have to go KSwiss Classic over Addidas Rod Laver:
> 
> No contest.


What about the Converse Jack Purcell?

TT


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> I am sick of Sperry topsiders not getting any love around here.
> 
> To spend $185 on boat shoes is lunacy. No wonder we've had two threads about how often one polishes his boat shoes.
> 
> ...


I agree with your sentiments regarding Topsiders but, alas, the last pair purchased cost me $38! Must be inflation?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Let me second the Sperry Topsider, the Stan Smith, and the KSwiss classic.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I've never owned the Sperry TopSider, so I really can't comment on them per se...but, I'd like to add the Sebago Docksider as an alternative. I absolutely love the pair I have. They're USA-made and I only paid $40 for them (lucked into finding them back in the early fall).

JT, try not to line me up in front of the firing squad. I swear my next pair will be Sperry  ...

TT


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

I just put in a Quoddy order for unlined boat shoes with the traditional orange/brown rawhide laces...they will be sweat!

I hear ya on the Sperry's...proud owner myself. They are, however, not in the same league with Quoddy -- even @ 1/3 the price.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

sweet, not sweat (they are unlined afterall!)


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Danny said:


> I'm going to have to go KSwiss Classic over Addidas Rod Laver:
> 
> No contest.


Tretorn trumps all in this vein mentioned thus far...


----------



## sunnisalafi (Feb 20, 2005)

knickerbacker said:


> Tretorn trumps all in this vein mentioned thus far...


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Danny said:


> I'm going to have to go KSwiss Classic over Addidas Rod Laver:
> 
> No contest.


I just picked up a pair of those exact shoes at Marshall's a couple of weeks ago for $30. I really like them. Were I paying full retail I likely would go with the Tretorns.

I am a very big fan of canvas CVOs, usually wearing Sperry, although my current pair are RL Polo purchased for about $5 on clearance at Marshall's.

I prefer them without the padded collar around the foot. These have been my go-to casual bum around shoe since college.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

well-kept said:


> Bluchers: Alden 990, AE Leeds.


Agreed, though I prefer the Alden captoe blucher.

Thanks for starting this post, TT. Looks like a useful resource.


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

Hiking Boots: Vasque Sundowner
https://www.vasque.com/products/m-sundownergtx.cfm

I prefer the old, "Superhiker," model to to the Sundowner.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

This is not a knock on Vasque. They make good boots/shoes. But I think trad hiking boots should have a norweigan welt, such as those found on some alico models: https://www.alicosport.it/TREKKING BOOTS.htm

You can replace the soles, a trad must imho. Sometimes you can find alico boots at STP at a deep discount. But they are for serious hiking or mountaineering.

As far as brand value goes, I am a big fan of Lowa: https://www.lowaboots.com/about/

Comfortable, bulletproof, and still made in Europe. Once I found a shoe that could last through more than one year of hiking, biking, and snowshoeing I never looked back. And note that I do not wear outdoor gear unless I am doing something outdoors.

Edit: 
I just checked STP and they have quite a few Lowa shoes right now. I highly recommend their trail shoes:


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

My wife has 2 pair of Lowa's, she really likes 'em:icon_smile_big: And the sole is replaceable on the bonded boots too, www.rockandresole.com .


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

OldSkoolFrat said:


> Hiking Boots: Vasque Sundowner
> https://www.vasque.com/products/m-sundownergtx.cfm
> 
> I prefer the old, "Superhiker," model to to the Sundowner.


After 8 years of service, I had to retire my Sundowners and stick them on barn duty for the remainder of their life (which has grown shorter since Christmas as I've acquired the indespensible Bean Boot). Mine were the Made in Italy variety, not the newer and cheaper Made in China version. These were, by far, the best boots I've ever owned. I'd love to be able to find another Italian-made pair. I will, however, say that their replacement--the Filson Uplander Chukka boot--has become one of my favorite pairs of shoes. The leather is fantastic and they are handsome and versatile in their simplicity...

TT


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I stand corrected. My apologies. Have you used that service before?


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> I just checked STP and they have quite a few Lowa shoes right now. I highly recommend their trail shoes:


Wow, those are some seriously ugly shoes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> This is not a knock on Vasque. They make good boots/shoes. But I think trad hiking boots should have a norweigan welt, such as those found on some alico models: https://www.alicosport.it/TREKKING BOOTS.htm


I am not sure when they stopped but, Vasque used to offer hiking boots with a norweigan welt...I have an old(!) pair sitting in my closet, on which the soles have been replaced at least two times. These days my preference in hiking boots are my Danner light hikers. As for the compatability of hiking boots and TRAD, on my efforts at section hiking the Appalalchian Trail and through hining a fair number od lesser trails, I really don't believe I have ever encountered a "TRAD" hiker. The two concepts, by their nature, may be mutually exclusive. Personally, I willingly give up my OCBDs, khakis and penny loafers for cotton pullovers, synthetics and sturdy boots to gain a bit more comfort, convenience, and safety on the trail. HistoryDoc, are you into hiking?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Danny said:


> I'm going to have to go KSwiss Classic over Addidas Rod Laver:
> 
> No contest.


Love my old KSwiss, but the new Classics seem a bit off to me. Compared to my old pair (originals?), the proportions of the Classic line aren't the same and overall the shoes appear slightly bulkier, particularly in the sole. I almost retired my old pair but decided to keep them awhile longer when I tried the Classics.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

This is a minor thread hijack.

"The two concepts, by their nature, may be mutually exclusive. Personally, I willingly give up my OCBDs, khakis and penny loafers for cotton pullovers, synthetics and sturdy boots to gain a bit more comfort, convenience, and safety on the trail. HistoryDoc, are you into hiking?"

I agree. Of course, a short stroll through the woods in good weather does not require specialized gear. But if I am going to do serious hiking or snowshoeing in the wilderness (the big parks or overseas) trad goes out the window even if some of the principles of trad apply ie. quality, thrift, etc. After much trial and error, I now have favorite brands for specific needs.
Comfort is safety. I am probably a little paranoid about safety but I never want to end up as a headline or a cautionary tale that rangers use to scare children. There is still a place for wool, but that is about it.
I am into hiking out west. I didn't hike much when I lived in Ohio and haven't hiked since moving to Georgia. I like the a little altitude and hate humidity and bugs. California and Colorado spoiled me.

All of that said, I think there are still some good traditional designs for some hiking boots. But I have yet to find an acceptable trad option in a real trail shoe. I can imagine what one might look like though. It would be a low top, all leather (one piece) upper with a vibram goodyear or norwegian (sorry for the earlier misspelling) welt, gore tex lining, high tech guts, both light and stiff, with red laces and made in the US, GBR or EU. If that shoe became available on STP for under $100, it would have some buyers.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> These days my preference in hiking boots are my Danner light hikers. As for the compatability of hiking boots and TRAD, on my efforts at section hiking the Appalalchian Trail and through hining a fair number od lesser trails, I really don't believe I have ever encountered a "TRAD" hiker.


eagle-
I hike in Mountain Light's as well. They are so comfortable and durable, still USA-made (a rarity in boots these days) and as classic as any boot John Muir would have worn. I've hiked many, many of the trails here in the GSMNP, both in Tennessee and N.C. My brother and I are slowly working on hiking the entire AT, one small section at a time.

I agree that the notion of a "Trad" hiking boot is a bit silly. Technology is one of a hiker's best friends, thus one must try and stay on the cutting edge in terms of gear. Perhaps this alone makes the clothing/equipment somewhat Trad-unfriendly. But, I'm not one to think that the idea of "Trad" should spill over into every aspect of my life (*disclaimer*-this statement is not meant to criticize or belittle anyone at all)...

TT


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

For some unbeknownest reason I have always placed Gucci bit loafers in this category.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

I propose the converse jack purcell in white as the tradliest sneaker of all time.


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

I know what everyone tinks of them, but frankly, I really like my CH pinch tassels. The low heel is just what the podiatrist ordered. Have to wear inserts for my plantar facitis and the lower the heel is in the shoe the better these things work. 

When I wear the CH's one day, and wake up on the next, there is no pain and stiffness in my feet and lower calves.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree w/OSF about Cole-Haan Pinch loafers. 

I own two pair of the penny loafers - one USA-made pair in black and a made-in-Mexico pair in burgundy I bought in December. Although I like the leather of the USA-made pair better, the Mexican-made pair are the more carefully put-together and better-fitting pair of the two. Both are excellent shoes for me. 

The Pinch models (and Cole-Haans in general) seem to be underrated by this forum in light of OSF's experience and my own. Why? My experience tells me they fit well, look great, wear longer and more gracefully than any Weejun or Cayman, and are the go-to shoe when my dogs have seen enough 986 action. Those long, low heels work for unafflicted feet, too. 

Perhaps as importantly, the pennys and tassels have a legitimate Trad look that dates from the 50's, even if they've suffered some "value engineering" over the decades. When I was at Yale in the 70's, they were the "prestige shoes" of the Brooks & J. Press set. I had a pair of each in burgundy. My suite-mate, an unadulterated Trad if there ever was one, and a de facto arbiter of sartorial taste on campus at the time, had a pair of the pennys he preferred even to his Brooks loafers. A well-worn pair were almost as comfortable as Top-siders and just as useful. And they could be shined up to look good with grey flannels and a blazer for those visits to Smith we used to take so often. . . .


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

sunnisalafi said:


> My thoughts exactly!


Mine as well.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I am a very big fan of canvas CVOs, usually wearing Sperry, although my current pair are RL Polo purchased for about $5 on clearance at Marshall's.
> 
> I prefer them without the padded collar around the foot. These have been my go-to casual bum around shoe since college.


I like them in Navy Blue with no padded collar. Keds made a great pair in the 60s and 70s, but I can't find them anymore, so I wear the faded blue padded Sperry Stripers, which are close. We used to keep 2 or 3 pair for summer wear. These were great shoes with a long life - when new, you wore them with Khakis, or madras or seersucker shorts. After they were broken in, they became boat and dock shoes. When the tread wore thin, they were beach and jetty shoes. When the canvas holed, they were boat-painting shoes. I now own one pair in the first category, and one in the last (not a pretty sight, looks like Jackson Pollack got hold of them!).


----------



## Nordicnomad (Jul 11, 2006)

*Trad Boots*

I have been somewhat dissapointed with my made in China Vasque Sundowners, but have not been able to find a nice hiking boot that has all the features I want. My wife used to have a nice pair of Vasques that were resoleable, but they are long-gone - alas.

Last night while looking for a new pair of White's Smokejumpers for the upcoming season I stumbled upon these:

I think they might be just what I and a few others here are looking for. Made in the USA, all leather uppers, and completely rebuildable (the price isn't too bad either). I don't think White's have been making hiking boots for very long, so the tradition thing isn't completely there, but their logger, firefighter, lineman and packer boots have been staples for generations so they do know how to build (and repair) a good boot.

For those not looking for a heavy-duty backpacking boot, these are rather nice - sort of like the Bean's engineer boot, but available in a choice of leathers.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

How can we take this seriously if Clark desert boots are not on the list?


----------



## Barrister (Nov 2, 2005)

*A Must-Have for all us Southerners...*

https://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1094


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

bd79cc said:


> ...Those long, low heels work for unafflicted feet, too.


The low heels look great, but I find the C-H toe box too restricting for my feet. Otherwise, I would have a closet full of the pinch penny's. Why can't other manufacturers make low heels?

DocD


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

AlanC said:


> I just picked up a pair of those exact shoes at Marshall's a couple of weeks ago for $30. I really like them. Were I paying full retail I likely would go with the Tretorns.
> 
> I am a very big fan of canvas CVOs, usually wearing Sperry, although my current pair are RL Polo purchased for about $5 on clearance at Marshall's.
> 
> I prefer them without the padded collar around the foot. These have been my go-to casual bum around shoe since college.


I second the CVO, Sperry's original Top-Sider.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

This is an interesting thread, with some good discussion topics.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> The low heels look great, but I find the C-H toe box too restricting for my feet. Otherwise, I would have a closet full of the pinch penny's. Why can't other manufacturers make low heels?
> 
> DocD


My issue with the C-H pinch loafer is the crappy leather. $150 (new) or $99 on sale for CG that is not well done - no way in my book. I just saw some the past week at Filene's Basement for $99 and the leather is junk.

This was a good thread to resurrect, DD.


----------



## Jack1425 (Sep 19, 2008)

AlanC said:


> I just picked up a pair of those exact shoes at Marshall's a couple of weeks ago for $30. I really like them. Were I paying full retail I likely would go with the Tretorns.
> 
> I am a very big fan of canvas CVOs, usually wearing Sperry, although my current pair are RL Polo purchased for about $5 on clearance at Marshall's.
> 
> I prefer them without the padded collar around the foot. These have been my go-to casual bum around shoe since college.


Having stumbled my way into Trad this year I blindly purchased a pair of classic Topsiders by sheer luck. My Sperry's are now my best friends and I cannot fathom how I ever resisted.

AlanC, the canvas shoe you have pictured looks awesome!! Could you possibly give some examples on what outfits you would pair them up with? Must the canvas & boat shoes be retired for the winter months?

Your thoughts, Jack


----------



## Clay J (Apr 29, 2008)

Albert slippers also fit in this category, I presume...


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

Concerning trad hiking:
Before I was ever even aware of trad, I almost never wore any particularly un-trad hiking gear. Why? Cause why do I need to shell out for special gear just to walk! It may only be feasible for me because I'm too young to care about comfort, but never needed anything but my a pair of leather work boots (steel toe!), my oldest, jeans, white t's and flannel shirts. Take those, a knit cap, bandanna and my dads 25 year old goose down jacket and I'm ready for any thing.
As a matter of fact, I spent one of my teenage summers working in the mountains for the national forest service, doing manual labor and living in a tent. I didn't need a single piece of high tech gear, least of all fancy shoes. And mind you, I was out building trails for about 6+ hours a day, on my feet. My grandfather as well as his father were forest rangers. Back before that, their fathers were fur trappers. Do you think any of them needed high-tech foot wear? Hell no! And I don't either!


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

P.S.
Pro-tip: The majority of professional foresters and wilderness firemen who I worked with wore this or something very similar:
https://www.redwingshoes.com/productdetails.aspx?prodid=1148


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^If I may paraphrase Curley(from the Three Stooges), "Ohhh...tough guy, huh!" Try covering 100 or so miles of unimproved trail in those boots and you will be ready to trade them in for a pair that weighs three to four pounds less, on the foot. Don't get me wrong, I wear a pair of Wesco Jobmasters when riding The Harley but, opt for more appropriate gear, when hiking the trail! It's all about trimming weight and staying as comfortable as possible, when completing extended trail walks. You can enjoy the experience more fully, when you are not suffering!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

paper clip said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> > The low heels look great, but I find the C-H toe box too restricting for my feet. Otherwise, I would have a closet full of the pinch penny's. Why can't other manufacturers make low heels?
> ...


The leather does look horrible, however, I have found from experience that glossy leather loses the gloss with regular application of shoe cream. I have a pair of old Dack's penny loafers that look good, but when I pulled out another pair I have which have never been worn, they have the horrible gloss. So in other words, the appearance does transform. Although I prefer buying shoes with good quality leather from the word go, depending on price, things like the Pinch Penny or modern Weejuns are do-able.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> The leather does look horrible, however, I have found from experience that glossy leather loses the gloss with regular application of shoe cream. I have a pair of old Dack's penny loafers that look good, but when I pulled out another pair I have which have never been worn, they have the horrible gloss. So in other words, the appearance does transform. Although I prefer buying shoes with good quality leather from the word go, depending on price, things like the Pinch Penny or modern Weejuns are do-able.


I could live with the shine of brush-off leather, but it's the fine wrinkles and irregular surface of crummy CG leather that annoy me the most.

After owning nice shoes now for the past 2 years or so, I've come to the point that I'd just rather not waste $50 - $90 on an OSJ shoe made of crummy leather, when for $200 or so, I can get a nice US made AE loafer, especially in a style that I'll be happy to keep for years....


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a sticky worthy thread, in my opinion. A lot of good commentary by the posters. 

I would add to the list a bit loafer, and a LWB.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

Reds & Tops said:


> This is a sticky worthy thread, in my opinion. A lot of good commentary by the posters.
> 
> I would add to the list a bit loafer, and a LWB.


A lot of the links in the initial post are now dead. I would recommend fixing or deleting them if the thread is going to be a sticky.

RE: hiking: I would say that this is an area where one should consider trad a living tradition rather than an embalmed one, and be willing to select modern products that represent significant improvements over boots of previous generations. For example, if snakebites were a concern I'd gladly wear a boot reinforced with kevlar than an older design that was not. Or if the boots were going to get wet then I'd want something designed to function in that environment.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

I have always thought these Timberlands were classic: 

I finally need a new pair myself.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is the list, with links updated. Please make suggestions and I'll update as necessary.

Bucks: Allan Payne/Bass (Buckingham)

Penny Loafers: Alden/Bass Weejuns (Gilman model)/Allen Edmonds
 
Tassell Loafers: Alden//Bass (Larkin)

Boat Shoes: //Sperry/Sebago/LL Bean

Canoe Mocs: /Bean 

Bluchers: /Bean/Sebago

Cap Toe Dress: Alden/

Split Toe Dress: Alden

Wing Tip Dress: Alden/

Long Wingtip: Alden/

Rubber Mocs: LL Bean

Dress Casual Saddle Shoes: Alden/Bass (Burlington model)/

Chukka Boot: Alden/Clarks

Running Shoes: New Balance 998s/586s (not shown)

Hiking Boots:

Tennis Shoes/Sneaker: Jack Purcel/Sperry

Edit - added a few links, as I have too much time on my hands.


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

kforton said:


> I have always thought these Timberlands were classic:
> 
> I finally need a new pair myself.


I'm wearing these as I type, great option for the winter


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

I have a pair of the timberlands described by Kfornton that I bought at the Town and Country shopping center in Palo Alto in 1985 Still going strong w/ original soles. We called them "trust funders" back then.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

cumberlandpeal said:


> I have a pair of the timberlands described by Kfornton that I bought at the Town and Country shopping center in Palo Alto in 1985 Still going strong w/ original soles. We called them "trust funders" back then.


They probably cost more in 1985 than they cost today. Todays will fall apart in a year or two though, in my experience.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Great update. I might add a Longwing and a plain toe blucher from AE, Alden, and/or Florsheim to that list of dress shoes.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Probably reference to Brooks Brothers x Alden wouldn't hurt or maybe the Peal collection (though the makers on the latter maybe too variable).


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> Great update. I might add a Longwing and a plain toe blucher from AE, Alden, and/or Florsheim to that list of dress shoes.


I think the shell Norwegian toe blucher is distinctly trad as well.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Updated with AP & History Doc suggestions.

AP - left Peal off the list as they seem quite seasonal in nature.

Bucks: Allan Payne/Bass (Buckingham)

Penny Loafers: Alden/Bass Weejuns (Gilman model)/Allen Edmonds
 
Tassell Loafers: Alden//Bass (Larkin)

Boat Shoes: //Sperry/Sebago/LL Bean

Canoe Mocs: /Bean 

Bluchers: /Bean/Sebago

Cap Toe Dress: Alden/

Split Toe Dress/Norwegian Toe: Alden

Wing Tip Dress: Alden/

Plain Toe Dress: Alden/

Long Wingtip: Alden//

Rubber Mocs: LL Bean

Dress Casual Saddle Shoes: Alden/Bass (Burlington model)/

Chukka Boot: Alden/Clarks

Running Shoes: New Balance 998s/586s (not shown)

Hiking Boots:

Tennis Shoes/Sneaker: Jack Purcel/Sperry


----------

